# Best in the West Nugget Rib Cookoff in Reno NV



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone planning on attending this fine festival of good eats? Ill Be there thats for sure.

http://www.nuggetribcookoff.com/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well its really in Sparks but its the same thing.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2008)

Restaurants and vendors, not my style of "ribs".


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Last year was my first time attending. It was a surprise. There are some really go cooks there. Some restaurants  but also some Comp teams too.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 12, 2008)

Bone Daddys is a local joint, makes pretty good ribs.
Says he makes a TON of money vending that weekend!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

Its crazy how much food they make. Each vendor cooks 200-250 cases of ribs during the event.  They make a ton of money too. They give you about 3-5 ribs for about 5-6 bucks depending on the joint.   Butch's Smack Your Lips BBQ was some amazing stuff. Famous Dave's had great cornbread. Making my mouth water thinking about it.


----------

